# Rio Tarpon lines



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and get the new flats pro direct core, best line ever


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Go with normal tarpon. The quick shooter is way to short and heavy a taper( similar to Rio outbound) and the technical is a decent bit longer. If you like the bonefish taper you might like the technical bits it’s prolly suited for longer casts.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

The Flats Pro and the regular Tarpon seem to have a very similar taper but the Flats Pro is heavier, at least in the 9 wt. The 9 wt flats pro is a full line weight heavier and I feel it slowed my rod down a bit too much especially when throwing the full head. I've only fished it once with a big gurgler so thet could be a contributing factor. Waiting on a delivery of the TrainT taper and can give a comparison in a few days if you want.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

To clarify the Flats Pro is a line weight heavier than the standard, in the 9 wt it is 10 grains heavier than the Tarpon. I do feel the line handles well just not 100% sold on it yet.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I have or had all the different RIO Tarpon lines in 10 and 12 weights.

The "Technical" is basically a green bonefish line with a 60' head that is great for casting marabou toads and other light flies long distances. NOT good for furry flies that hold a lot of water and/or catch a lot of wind.

The regular tarpon line is a nice all around line, however I've switched to using clear lines and don't use them any longer. But its still a great line that I wouldn't pass up a deal on.

The Quickshooter is the same as the "Short" and is dysfunctional to me on a Sage One rod. However the Quickshooter with intermediate clear tip seems to hook more tarpon for me so I tolerate that it doesn't cast well.

The new Flats Pro lines are great, but are overweighted like the Quickshooters. So you may want a Salt HD to go with it.

You'll be seeing all the Sage Junkies fishing 7's and 10's in the Salt HD that used to fish 8's and 11's in the Salt.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

thanks for the replies...it seems like i just need at least start out with the regular Tarpon line and go from there. From what everyone is saying, it seems like that is a good starting point.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of my heavier rods (10wt on up...) are set up with Rio full intermediate fly lines since most of our big tarpon are in dark waters and many hold in rivers as deep as 10-12 feet... When I get back in town I’ll post up the exact name on the box...
My anglers have had very good results with them - but we toss much bigger flies for tarpon than most...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Home now.. the actual label on the Rio full intermediates that I like is...
Tropical Intermediate (green/clear tip) and for a 10wt line it shows
"WF 10 I/I"

They also note on the label that it sinks at 1.5 - 2ips or 4-5cms...

In their info on the back of the box they list it under "General Purpose, Tropical Saltwater" then break down their offerings in this category as follows:

Tropical Floater
Tropical F/I (floating with intermediate tip)
Tropical I/I (their full intermediate with a cleat tip) -the one I prefer...

Hope this helps. I've found for years that most fly line manufacturers aren't nearly clear enough when describing their offerings - particularly when it comes to what they're best suited for...


----------

